# Anyone make stuff from firewood?



## toasterburn (Jan 3, 2012)

I have been looking for a good deal on some thick lumber so I could make a few bandsaw boxes. Then I realized thick lumber is expensive. I could glue some boards togather, but I just noticed that there are local people selling seasoned firewood for around $60 for half a truck-bed full. Oak, walnut, and Cherry. So is that an option? Is there a cheaper, better way?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing today and came across this 









Dresser


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Heat and wheel chocks is what I make. Lol!


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Toasterburn,
I've used the pieces I didn't want to split, cut small boards and glued them together. I don't think I'd buy cured firewood for it though. You're likely to have a lot of checking, and $60 for half a truck load isn't cheap. If you know someone that cuts firewood, get the crotches and knarly stuff they don't want to split while it's green and seal the ends. You can get some really neat stuff this way.
Good luck


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

As a turner, I turn bowls out of what could have been firewood. I've made bandsaw boxes out of firewood. I've milled pieces for a small box out of a piece of figured maple that was destined for the woodstove.

Contact your local tree services. If you approach them right, offer a box/bowl something in return, a lot of times they will give you wood...saves them from having to haul it away. Just remember that the wood is usually still pretty green and does need time to dry.


----------



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

The yield is going to be very low for a lot of work if the wood has been split - been there done that. You might keep an eye on CL for folks offering unsplit logs or recently felled dead standing trees - something that's just in their way.
It'll still need to be dried but the yield can be pretty good like this oak I pick up recently


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Smoke

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Keepsake Box from firewood log*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/keepsake-box-step-step-13808/#post107389

I made this from a whole log 18" long I saw in a friends burn pile. I asked for it and made this from it:







__________________


----------



## toasterburn (Jan 3, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/keepsake-box-step-step-13808/#post107389
> 
> I made this from a whole log 18" long I saw in a friends burn pile. I asked for it and made this from it:
> 
> ...


If I had your skills, I wouldn't feel as bad spending all of my money on wood.


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

In most hand tool forums one frequently reads about people saving some stand out pretty piece from the fire wood pile.

So yah lots of folks do. 

You can also just buy logs and resaw them yourself. 
All you need is a Chain saw with a bar big enough to pierce through the log and a chain you sharpened to a rip tooth (square cutting edge) and a chalk line. Then the finish re-saw work can be done by hand if one is so inclined or on a BS. But just like the firewood you have to let the lumber fully season out. 

When you get logs, get 'em when they are being cut and treat the ends right away. I mean right friggin away as in within a few minutes of felling. Cheapest and most effective treatment I know of is shellac and asphalt. Several coats of shellac then when it's dry-ish apply a mix of asphalt roofing flashing compound cut with mineral spirits to make it brushable. You could buy Anchorseal, but it's spendy. You might also use Latex paint instead of the asphalt, but I'd put the Shellac on first.


----------



## One Ozark American (Jan 9, 2008)

found this burl part in my wood pile earlier this year. I'ts painted with latex right now. Not sure what I'll try to do with it. Small box maybe or a larger one with just this wood for the top. The swirl pattern makes me think of Van Goug's "Starry Night. "


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Swedish Fire Torches*

They burn for about 3-4 hours


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

I usually inspect carefully, the wood intended to go into the fire pile...

Have found oodles of decent chunks.:yes:

Mainly though, it's the other way around, I turn nice pieces of wood into firewood!:laughing:

Coupla rescued chunks, turned into bowls...

p


----------



## Chuck M (Dec 21, 2010)

This is a piece of apple wood I pulled out of the wood pile.


----------



## Paul B (Jul 23, 2010)

This was salvaged fromthe wood pile and led to a whole truck load of spalted birch logs.


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Does ashes count ?
:blink:

:laughing:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> Heat and wheel chocks is what I make. Lol!


Poor Moma Brink's van!!!

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Chuck M said:


> This is a piece of apple wood I pulled out of the wood pile.


Chuck I love the look and finish of apple wood. I have a plane made from apple wood.

In the past I have taken the cutoff from our Christmas tree, dried it in the microwave with an on off on off timing till it stopped dripping. It wasn't completely dry but it was fine for cutting a band saw box out of. The mic was the old one I used in the garage.

Al

Friends don't let friends use Craftsman.


----------



## Chuck M (Dec 21, 2010)

Al B Thayer said:


> Chuck I love the look and finish of apple wood. I have a plane made from apple wood.


Yeah, I have a few more pieces waiting their turn.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

I've made blanks out of almond, avacado, maple, and walnut firewood and turned them into some neat projects. It's a lot of work trying to harvest usable wood from firewood, but it's often worth it if you have the time and interest. If you don't already know much about sealing and drying wood, you'll want to learn.

+1 on getting free firewood from craigslist. You'll have to watch for it, but I've come across a lot of free wood from orchards in the area.


----------

